# Federal verses Remington Ammo



## cherokee kid (Aug 23, 2006)

I have used remington core-lock in the past, but I'm hearing that the Ferderal Power shok is a better factory load. I just bought the new Stevens Model 200 and at 100 yards I can cover the three shots with a quarter using the Remington on a bench rest sighted in at one and one half inches high. At 200 yards, my groups are bigger than three inches. I've never used the Federal shell before. Can some one help me out about the Federal shells? The caliber is in .270 win.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

A few months back Field and Stream did a test on all the current bullet types available in the standard and premium factory loads! I do not have the issue any more, but most libraries have them.

It was rather interesting to see the way bullet design and performance and also ranges of use. Some bullets perform very poorly under 100 yards but performed well at 2-300 yards. The one thing I remember most about the article was the Cor-lock performed as well or better than a lot of premium bullets. My opinion is that the groups you are getting are decent. I do not know if you will tighten up your groups much with other ammo.

I have used them in the past, but my wifes rifle does not like Rem ammo at all! Groups at 100 yards are well above 4" and 9" at 200. The Fed Prem Pro hunter group very well out of her gun and also mine. We both shoot 30-06 so that I do not have to carry and keep separate two different brands or bullet weights of ammo!


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

my rifle will shoot core lokts better than any other bullet i have tried.
(model 700 .270)
i can punch my own holes at 100 yds.
it sounds like your rifle likes them as well.
Id stick with what youve got. corelokts killem dead.


----------



## cherokee kid (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for your replies on the ammo. Seems that Remington has a good factory load. Now, do any of you members out there have the Stevens Model 200? If so, what do you think of it? I shot a British 303 for almost 18 years, 16 of them open iron sight. The last 2 years with a scope because of my eyes going down hill and now wear glasses. But in the time I had it I would'nt trade it for nothing. 18 years and 37 deer and I was able to put all of them in the freezer. Not bad for an old militry rifle. I did Re-lap the barrel twice, and she never let me down one time. I used the 180 gr. for brush busting and 150 gr. for out to 300 yards. Hated to give it up, but after a neck fusion of three vertebra in my neck, the recoil got too bad. Thats when I got the Stevens. And I Like It! Thanks again guys. The Kid.


----------

